# moving to south of italy



## kat2828

Hi.. 

my husband and i have speaking for years about moving to Italy. I have 2 children 4 years old and 2 years old.

Now that it's probably gonna happen. I'm in 2 minds.
I've lived here all my life but my husbands is Italian. We have my husbands family there but i have no one. 

I get on with his family and have a few friends through my sister in laws. The only thing is u can't speak loads of Italian so I'm quite limited. I'm worried if its the right thing to do for my kids future and and for me too.

Has anyone been in my position or am i just being difficult? 

We are moving from our house it's decision time do we move in the outskirts of London or Italy. ..
any advice and information is very welcome.


----------



## Charliefarlie1

Hi kat, I moved to Southern Italy 7 months ago with my husbands job, neither of us speak Italian, but we are learning, it's is hard, very hard, but with time and effort and if your sure, give it a go, we rent out our house in UK, so I always have a fall back, maybe consider this and come rent for 6 months here, see how it goes....


----------



## Catlin22

It will be a much better life in Italy for your family. Then UK has had it in my opinion. Myself and my family are trying to move to Apulia region with my daughter and 5 year old grandson. In fact we are flying out on 7th April to have a look around. I personally dont' think you will regret leaving the UK. Good luck with your decision ..x


----------



## kat2828

Hi guys,

Thank you for taking the time to write your comments.
I know your both right... I wouldn't miss London for sure. I suppose its just the unknown. 

We are looking to move to Benevento. So when we eventually sell our house and move hopefully no later than June... come round for some coffee!!! 

We have a back up plan just in case but i reckon that is why we are taking so long to make the decision as its a long term decision not a 2 week holiday lol

Good Luck to both of you and hope all goes well for you

Kat
x


----------



## Twin123185

I am in the process of figuring out where I want to reside in Italy.
I am curious - why Benevento? Will visit next year as my wife's maternal side is from there.


----------



## sheilamarsco

perhaps a better idea to rent out your house in the uk and use that to pay for a rental in Italy for a year or so to see if you like it. once property is sold in the uk it is difficult to afford to buy anything again if you do eventually want to return. having said that you will never know until you try and it may be a wonderful experience. I did something similar but it was a long time ago without the benefits of the internet to get me through the initial loneliness.


----------



## kat2828

Twin123185 said:


> I am in the process of figuring out where I want to reside in Italy.
> I am curious - why Benevento? Will visit next year as my wife's maternal side is from there.


My husbands family are from there. It's just very nervous actually taking the steps. ..


----------



## kat2828

sheilamarsco said:


> perhaps a better idea to rent out your house in the uk and use that to pay for a rental in Italy for a year or so to see if you like it. once property is sold in the uk it is difficult to afford to buy anything again if you do eventually want to return. having said that you will never know until you try and it may be a wonderful experience. I did something similar but it was a long time ago without the benefits of the internet to get me through the initial loneliness.


Hi sheila so did u move to Italy. . Are u still there... was it the right thing to do?


----------



## kat2828

Charliefarlie1 said:


> Hi kat, I moved to Southern Italy 7 months ago wthere out hnds job, neither of us speak Italian, but we are learning, it's is hard, very hard, but with time and effort and if your sure, give it a go, we rent out our house in UK, so I always have a fall back, maybe consider this and come rent for 6 months here, see how it goes....


Hi Charlie. .. what part of Italy did u move to... how do u feel about moving there.


----------



## pudd 2

kat2828 said:


> Hi Charlie. .. what part of Italy did u move to... how do u feel about moving there.


hi iam not Charlie but if you want to do it do it we did and have not looked back
we moved to Abruzzo lock stock and barell and did not leave a safety get out 
and have no regrets 
you can allways move back if you don't like it here


----------



## kat2828

pudd 2 said:


> hi iam not Charlie but if you want to do it do it we did and have not looked back
> we moved to Abruzzo lock stock and barell and did not leave a safety get out
> and have no regrets
> you can allways move back if you don't like it here



Sorry... I'm new to this site. .. Thank you... I appreciate everyone's input... sorry if I messaged in correctly. ..


----------



## NickZ

kat2828 said:


> We are moving from our house it's decision time do we move in the outskirts of London or Italy. ..
> any advice and information is very welcome.


 Do you have a job lined up? If not and you need to work think hard. Ask 
your husband's family how easy it is to get a job. Any job.


----------



## sheilamarsco

hi there, yes I left Italy in the 60's and returned to the uk swearing i'd never set foot in the place again and many years later after a lot of thought decided to return. I now live in abruzzo and have been here for seven years and it's the best decision I ever made. I do think it's wise to rent first though to see if it fits the bill.


----------



## lbatt9

Twin123185 said:


> I am in the process of figuring out where I want to reside in Italy.
> I am curious - why Benevento? Will visit next year as my wife's maternal side is from there.


Hi Twin, my wife is American from New Jersey and I'm Italian. We moved here 26 yrs ago. I am pretty sure that if I had a house back in the USA, after a few months I would have returned. The worst thing about Italy in my opinion is the bureaucracy, but after a few years you get used to it and do like the rest of Italians do. Thank God I sold everything I owned.


----------



## Twin123185

lbatt9 said:


> Hi Twin, my wife is American from New Jersey and I'm Italian. We moved here 26 yrs ago. I am pretty sure that if I had a house back in the USA, after a few months I would have returned. The worst thing about Italy in my opinion is the bureaucracy, but after a few years you get used to it and do like the rest of Italians do. Thank God I sold everything I owned.


Thanks for the reply. We will probably be visiting Chieti next year at some point. Bureaucracy seems to be a common theme everywhere in Italy. Looking forward to figuring out where to settle. Glad it all worked out for you! Where in NJ is your wife from?
Larry


----------



## lbatt9

Twin123185 said:


> Thanks for the reply. We will probably be visiting Chieti next year at some point. Bureaucracy seems to be a common theme everywhere in Italy. Looking forward to figuring out where to settle. Glad it all worked out for you! Where in NJ is your wife from?
> Larry


My wife was born in NYC and lived in Cherry Hill area. I lived in Philadelphia.
When are you planning to move to Italy?


----------



## Twin123185

lbatt9 said:


> My wife was born in NYC and lived in Cherry Hill area. I lived in Philadelphia.
> When are you planning to move to Italy?


We will come over next year twice to scout areas.
My wife's families are from Benevento and San Fele.
I think we will start in Puglia and southern Basilicata.
Abruzzo later in the year along with Campania and possibly southern Lazio.
2-3 years on a more permanent basis I think.
We live off of route 70 so Cherry Hill is an easy drive for us. Went to a concert there a couple of weeks ago. Any thoughts? Will probably look for rental properties first
Thanks!


----------



## lbatt9

Twin123185 said:


> We will come over next year twice to scout areas.
> My wife's families are from Benevento and San Fele.
> I think we will start in Puglia and southern Basilicata.
> Abruzzo later in the year along with Campania and possibly southern Lazio.
> 2-3 years on a more permanent basis I think.
> We live off of route 70 so Cherry Hill is an easy drive for us. Went to a concert there a couple of weeks ago. Any thoughts? Will probably look for rental properties first
> Thanks!


My wife will be in your area from the middle of July to the end of August. If you need any kind of help or opinion please let me know.


----------



## Twin123185

Will do, thanks!


----------



## Eaglepapa

kat2828 said:


> Hi..
> 
> my husband and i have speaking for years about moving to Italy. I have 2 children 4 years old and 2 years old.
> 
> Now that it's probably gonna happen. I'm in 2 minds.
> I've lived here all my life but my husbands is Italian. We have my husbands family there but i have no one.
> 
> I get on with his family and have a few friends through my sister in laws. The only thing is u can't speak loads of Italian so I'm quite limited. I'm worried if its the right thing to do for my kids future and and for me too.
> 
> Has anyone been in my position or am i just being difficult?
> 
> We are moving from our house it's decision time do we move in the outskirts of London or Italy. ..
> any advice and information is very welcome.


I am very sorry. I heard a lot of stories similar with yours. Some girls are forced to move to other place because of husband and some times not so romantic places like Italy sometimes like Iran, Pakistan, Bangladesh. ///Snip


----------

